

Show HN: Get SMS/tweet updates on World Cup goals - lambtron
http://worldcupsms.herokuapp.com/

======
car
Not to detract from this service, but for anyone who's looking for a good push
app, I can highly recommend the World Cup app from ITnext. As a heads up, the
push messages for goals arrive before they actually happen on TV, due to
broadcast delays, which can be an annoying spoiler.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brazil-the-
yanks/id805898412...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brazil-the-
yanks/id805898412?mt=8)

------
millisecond
Interested in doing Web-Push on the same data? Can hook you up to a totally
free roost.me account.

~~~
lambtron
I am interested, how do i sign up?

~~~
millisecond
Shoot me an email at casey at roost.me and we can coordinate.

------
UVB-76
Link to the twitter at the bottom of the page is broken; should be 'alerts'
instead of 'alert'

Also, this kind of use of FIFA trademarks will almost certainly result in a
DMCA takedown notice. Very unwise.

~~~
lambtron
Thanks for the feedback. Good call on the FIFA trademarks.

------
devindotcom
Boy I hope this is good because the FIFA app is garbage. With 720 pixels to
use, the notifications still spill over the edge because they have to put
"Powerade FIFA World Cup Championship" or something before the actual news,
which is of course extremely character-poor, something like "USA 2-2 Portugal"
or something. Looking forward to giving this a try.

------
ndrake
If you are using HipChat this is a good option:

[https://github.com/jefforulez/gooolbot](https://github.com/jefforulez/gooolbot)

~~~
sailfast
Similarly, if you're using Hubot, I've been really happy with the results from
this person's fine work based on the Open World Cup API:
[https://github.com/gberger/hubot-world-cup-
live](https://github.com/gberger/hubot-world-cup-live).

We're using it with Slack, but it will work with any Hubot instance.

------
kyyd
Cool! Before I sign up, is there a way to cancel?

~~~
lambtron
You can send 'STOP' to end incoming SMS!

~~~
kyyd
Cool, thanks! Unfortunately the service missed 2 of the 3 goals that happened
in the game since I signed up...

~~~
lambtron
Thanks for the feedback. Probably has to do with the poor filtering mechanic i
added minutes prior to the game. I'll take a look at it!

------
jnfr
Great job! :)

~~~
lambtron
hey, thanks :)

